

Multi-core networking at 600,000 QPS: a py-lmdb success story - nashequilibrium
http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/100096748482/multi-core-networking-at-600-000-qps-a-py-lmdb-success

======
nashequilibrium
Additional Link: 15 Oct 2014: Letter to David Wilson and Howard Chu regarding
Python-LMDB
[http://lkcl.net/reports/python.lmdb.html](http://lkcl.net/reports/python.lmdb.html)

